# Gun show at the Mobile Fairgrounds



## JaxKat (Mar 21, 2011)

Anyone going to the show this weekend? Just wondered if anyone know how many dealers may be there and if they have ammo?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Heard there was 1300 tables on the radio. I really doubt it, but who knows.


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

300 tables

http://www.mobilefair.com/pdf/2013AprilGunShowdealerflyer.pdf


----------



## JaxKat (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------

